# Another Ruger Gold Label spied



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

FYI

http://sassnet.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=66597

This Cowboy is from Montana. On www shooterslegacy com

He also has other guns for sale, thining the herd.


----------

